# bo staff



## Erik H (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey guys,

not sure if this is where I should post this but I was wondering where I might be able to purchase a good 6ft bo.  I mean good as in the kind that is going to getting alot of abuse.  I am looking into either a hickory or white oak.  Any thought or suggeations on this would be appreciated.

Erik​


----------



## samurai69 (Jul 6, 2006)

Did you mean a Bo or a JO as its in the aikido section

http://bugei.com/index.htm  have a range of equipment that may help, their bokken are nice


----------

